# What kind of spider it this???



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

ok,i found this thing in my room in front of my bathroom, its the hugest spider i've ever seen crawling around in my room....what do you guys think it is??

i think its a wolf spider but...man that shiet looks friggen humongous for it to be a damn wold spider....

he's in a CD spindle case so you can figure out his size compared to a normal CD.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> ok,i found this thing in my room in front of my bathroom, its the hugest spider i've ever seen crawling around in my room....what do you guys think it is??
> 
> i think its a wolf spider but...man that shiet looks friggen humongous for it to be a damn wold spider....
> 
> he's in a CD spindle case so you can figure out his size compared to a normal CD.


why not post image on pf instead of outside.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is a raft spider belonging to the genus _Dolomedes_.....

Look up the species of _Dolomedes_ found in your area...another name for species in this group are nursery web spiders...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> It is a raft spider belonging to the genus _Dolomedes_.....
> 
> Look up the species of _Dolomedes_ found in your area...another name for species in this group are nursery web spiders...


thanks!!! hope its not poisonous..gonna do research


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> ok,i found this thing in my room in front of my bathroom, its the hugest spider i've ever seen crawling around in my room....what do you guys think it is??
> 
> i think its a wolf spider but...man that shiet looks friggen humongous for it to be a damn wold spider....
> 
> he's in a CD spindle case so you can figure out his size compared to a normal CD.


why not post image on pf instead of outside.
[/quote]

noo idea what u mean...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

WOAH!!! I looked up dolomedes and found a whole bunch of spiders ive seen before. Ive been wondering what the spiders that constantly crawl on my face and back were. I'm serious, cept mine were pitch black and big! Oh, and they are fast runners!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Are these not the famous fishing spiders that activly hunt fish and other aquatics? Non poisonous to people.


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

they are venomous... but either their fangs are too small to puncture our skin or their venom is too weak to affect us


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

its surprising how a spider bites. Once when I picked up a small (sorry, I meant tiny) spider, it bit me and my figer was all red and numb for like 1/2 an hr!


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> its surprising how a spider bites. Once when I picked up a small (sorry, I meant tiny) spider, it bit me and my figer was all red and numb for like 1/2 an hr!


Yeah, I almost just got tagged by my thai tiger... damn, that scared the hell out of me


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Exactly why I caution ownership of many species..even experienced keepers get hit....and it seriously _IS NOT WORTH THEPRICEOF ADMISSION_!

Hard not to keep some of these extremely beautiful creatures though...

ALL spiders are venomous....


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Exactly why I caution ownership of many species..even experienced keepers get hit....and it seriously _IS NOT WORTH THEPRICEOF ADMISSION_!
> 
> Hard not to keep some of these extremely beautiful creatures though...
> 
> ALL spiders are venomous....


so very very true! it also helps to illustrate a point... never underestimate your pet! Meh, hey croc I just got that guy this morning... never seen anything move that fast!


----------

